# South Central Florida (Boca) suggested routes?



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Brought the road bikes down while visiting family in southern Boca Raton. Any good routes down here? Would love to put together some rides in the 25 to 75 miles range. Any suggested routes? we can drive to other areas if there's an especially good loop somewhere.

:thumbsup: Your help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Lots of riding in the Boca area. Check out Home - Boca Raton Bicycle Club

Also a lot onMeetup. Some of my favorite rides are the Sat morning Loggers Run ride. 35-60 riders in four groups. A small A group, 23-26, a larger B group, 19-21, a large C group 17-19 with a break, and a small D group 16-17

A1A along the ocean is a very popular route since traffic rarely gets past about 30-35 MPH, bike lanes almost always and drivers are used to seeing bikes all the time. Many rides start and end at the Cove on Hillsboro blvd just went of the Intracoastal. 

Next Sat is a 200k a bit North of Boca. Jupiter to Vero and back.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, Mr645. That was a great suggestion. We ended up just riding up and down the A1A and were too sore the next day for the best ride listed with BRBC while we were there.

We also got schooled riding the A1A. As riders used to terrain with actual hills, we were inclined to think this would be easy. Our first ride was just 50 miles, but coming back 25 miles with a strong headwind was like riding uphill for 25 miles with no break at all. After a day of rest, we went back out in the opposite direction. This day was much windier (and we were much more sore, not having ridden much during the previous month or so in cold weather). We kept it to only 30 miles this time and were very grateful - maintaining only 14-15 mph into the wind on the ride back.

Still, it was awesome riding along the ocean with mansions, luxury yachts, and cool beach towns in the middle of January. Thank you Florida!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The wind can be tough. We have two kinds of wind, head winds and cross winds. Tailwinds are about as rare as unicorns it seems. Glad you enjoyed.


----------

